# Rail Capacitor Question



## FergusAudi (Dec 19, 2009)

After many years of use , the rail stiffening capacitors finally started to go on my RAA4200 so it's time to replace them. I am either going to replace the stocks with Nichicon KG Super Through (6800uf 63v) or similarly spec'd Panasonic FC's, which are much less expensive. 

Has anyone had experience with either that could share some SQ differences between the two?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Go with stock but if price difference is high then use the panasonic. I have not checked either data sheet so I cannot tell you which one is better but if am pretty sure you wont notice a difference (only a good difference since its already going bad). Big caps are expensive and most of the time there's a good reason and keep in mind* *DONT buy from unreliable sellers (china) because they might be knock off components*. *

Oh you can go up on the voltage like 100v but keep the 6800uf, that might help if for any reason rail voltage go higher than 63v.


----------

